# Slot monkey body shop



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are some pictures of a new project that I am working on. I will post Pictures as the build progresses.
Thank you Vince


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking good so far!!!

Wes


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice looking!!! Here's one that I started a few months back.. It was trashed when I found it.. 





Still needs a lot of work but it will get there..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now those would look cool pulling a 5th wheel camper or car trailer!!!! I happened to park next to a Dodge van/pick up at the dentist while the kids were getting a cleaning. Theirs was a cool set up. Seating for 5 (they kept the 2nd row with a bench seat) and then it was dually pick up beyond that. Both of yours look pretty wild!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Yours looks great hitman101 great job.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Jonnyslots.. Can't wait to see more pics of yours as you customize it..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Off to a good start guys... Plastic makes a great hardshell...If you want a textured toneau cover, try plastic from a CD case cover. Some of the old ones were in black, have a great texture to em...RM


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Great tip thanks


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok 2 questions.
(A) How do I get my pics big like hittmans here in this post?
(2) Whats a good filler for seams on such small scale?
Oh yes if you are customizing a vehicle , can you take such liberties as putting say Mercedes bumper or some different type of grille on this van ?????


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Ok 2 questions.
> (A) How do I get my pics big like hittmans here in this post?
> (2) Whats a good filler for seams on such small scale?
> Oh yes if you are customizing a vehicle , can you take such liberties as putting say Mercedes bumper or some different type of grille on this van ?????


on #3; why not??? indulge u'r artistic person ;-)

on #2; use body scratch-filler putty (3M) @ auto world, wally world, O'Rielly's
yadda..... I prefer the "Red" version.....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sometimes called glazing putty


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great conversion on Dodge van/pick up! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> sometimes called glazing putty


yep...w/ Al said :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok question 101 i was at wally world came across some bondo ,did not realize i had to mix in a hardner so for such a small area will it dry with out the hardner or return it?
its just called bondo in black container from walmart.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Gotta have the hardner for a chemical action to take place, thus making the bondo hard so you can sand/work it...
JB Weld may work for you also...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

JB weld is a good suggestion, but you need to understand the curing process of JB.


The quick weld is workable for about 3 minutes after mixing, then it gets too thick to apply smoothly. Try to get it as close to what you're after inside that time window. It will shrink a little as it cures. 

After 5 minutes it's fairly cured up, _but_ it is not fully cured. At this stage it's semi carve-able with an exacto blade. It's not really sand-able yet. It will be fully cured in about 4-5 hours. 

The problem with using JB Weld is how hard it gets once it's fully cured. Great for putting stuff together. but not so great when you're trying to sand it. It's hard to smooth out a surface when the materials don't sand at the same rate.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Seeing as my tablets not charging at this moment i was going to post some new pics will try later. I will be trying an old technique to fill gaps


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

A little more work done she looks like hell time will tell.
I used a mix of thick super glue dusted with baking soda to fill the gaps once she drys ill sand it and putty pics coming soon.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good!!!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks hit after I posted those I tarted to sand and the results are good if youm look at the back wheel wells you will see that they were cut but I have an testing idea for that if it works .......


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Some new pics these are just mock ups I may or may not go this route I have another theme in mind as well.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you going to slam the body? I'm getting ready to start back up on mine.. Yours is looking good..


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I'm thinking of lowering it closing the wheel wells stuffing some fats on it may or may not put the engine not sure.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

JONNYSLOTS,

Hey those are the air cleaners that I cut down and use on my dirt racers. 

Keep on cutting up and putting together Johnny & soon you will have a fun custom slot car to run and or put on the shelf. 

Bob...Vans R Fun...zilla


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I was going to using that to see how it looked but decided to go with out the blowers , getting ready to paint soon ,the monkeys here at the shop already have their second project in mind


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok heres an update the van ready for some prep then paint,and my new escort conversion should be ready for primer this weekend tell me what you think the apes down here are nuts but its ok I pay em in banannas .:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, pretty cool conversions, both


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks al .


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Pretty cool conversions! I dont think I ever seen anyone doing a datsun like that!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks wesjy I cant wait to put a coat of primer on it.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see them done.. Great Job!!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Damm monkeys look what they brought it now.

Before shots.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

with a little work you could use it for the cab for a car hauler / ramp truck
the old hot wheels ramp bed mite work good with this ,or a boley tow truck rollback bed..


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I've replaced the back quarter panels will post pics tommorow .


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Couldn't sleep last night so I went to work on the truck heres the results so far


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey I'm glad to see you went all GM on this.

It's looks like you are having a blast...keep it up. 

Bz


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Well those dam chimps did it again they went and put the front grille on with out asking heres some more pics.

I cant believe they used that Camaros front end well see were it goes from here.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicely done Slot Monkey's !


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool!!! I remember the SS El Caminos that had the long nose...RM


----------

